# ocellaris Clownfish help



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Well i just bought a tank raised ocellaris clownfish yesteday from my LFS(i hope it was TR)... and its been in my tank for about a day and a half now.. I tried to feed it food today and it refused it... Was wondering if it takes awhile for clownfish to get aclimated to a tank before they are ready to eat.. Like it swims around and opening and closing its mouth... like its mouth breathing.. and he tends to just stay in one area... If u guys have expierenced this b4 or have any advice.. pls help..

thanks 
jeff


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, what was your LFS feeding him? Is it the same thing that your feeding him? It may take a few days for him to acclimate to his new surroundings, but after a few days, thats not a good thing. Your tank parameters compared to the LFS parameters, sometimes this kinda shocks the lil guys, most come out of it. And Clwon fish do not stray far from a spot they call their own. More or less, they will not leave that spot.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

*Pls help*

So i called the LFS that i bought the clownfish from.. He said he feeds them brine shrimp.. I also been trying to feed him that...the brine shrimp from hikari.. but he doesnt want to eat it at all.. he just stays in his corner and doesnt it even swim up for the food... was wondering if u ders anything u guys can suggest for me.. its been about 3 days going on to 4 that hes been in my tank.. my tank sg is about 1.024 the same as the LFS.. Do u thnk i should go get him exchanged or should i wait until after a week... pls help

thanks 
jeff


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Wait him out alittle longer. But Brine Shrimp, hmm. Maybe throw in a couple pieces of Mysis, and or flake food.


----------

